# Golden Won't Eat....:(



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey!

I laughed at my post below about my golden being so hungry. I have a friend who's 2 yr old golden is not doing well 

Tests have been run (on Thursday) for addison's disease, thyroid stuff, the dog (Caleb!) has lost a lot of weight waiting for results to return, and in the meantime it would be amazing to get him eating again -asap. She says he is showing symptoms of liver failure as of Thursday. There is no blood in his pee though, and really, not looking for idea on what it could be as it is in the vets hands, but any ideas to get this monkey to eat something, anything at this point.

Anyone have some good recipes?!

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Does he have a pulse?  Most Goldens of course, are the prize pigs of the canine world (except for maybe Beagles  )

All joking aside, that's a shame- I hope it's nothing serious!

Google "Satin Balls"

They work like a charm! They can be feed by hand or in a dish, frozen or thawed, and can be force fed if the situation becomes dire.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

When a vet gave Reyna a powerful antibiotic for an ear infection, the side effect was liver damage. Within days of starting the treatment, she stopped eating and we almost lost her. We tried all kinds of food, everything from prescription to the cheapo brands with gravy. 

We found that her appetite generally picked up after the vet administered subcutaneous (Sub-Q) fluids. Pepcid also helped.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Purina Alpo Prime Cuts....Samson goes nuts for it. Samson will eat his dry food fine, and gets excited about dinnertime, no matter what it is....but when he sees me pull out a can of the Prime Cuts, he flips out. We've always made him shake hands before he can eat.....and once he sees that can being opened, he runs around the house shaking with EVERYONE!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I have heard of people getting liquid food from the vet (like pediasure or Boost) and feeding it to their dogs via a turkey baster. Is the dog drinking? If not, hopefully the vet is already giving the dog IV or sub-q fluids. During chemo some people swear by a McDonald's hamburger -- just to get them to start eating. I will keep my fingers crossed that this dog gets better soon.:crossfing


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I hate to say this...but try some of that real cheap canned cat food--dogs go nuts for it. Seems like the cheaper and nastier it is the more they like it.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> I hate to say this...but try some of that real cheap canned cat food--dogs go nuts for it. Seems like the cheaper and nastier it is the more they like it.


Yep.....the Alpo Prime Cuts might not be the cheapest of the canned food, but they sure love it.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

She's done eggs, ham, steak and potatoes so far!

I spent a lot of time with him in the summer, and got to see how crazy he was for eggs, so him refusing those as well, poor guy...

Not sure about the drinking...she's offline now, so I cannot ask, but I will be emailing her these responses!!

Thanks so far, keep it up!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

There is something about the smell of cat food that drives dogs nuts--could be the whole I am getting the cats food thing--Ha!--I tend to think it has something to do with the smell/protein/


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yep.....the Alpo Prime Cuts might not be the cheapest of the canned food, but they sure love it.


Just be careful how much you give of the Alpo .... its really rich and I have know it to go right thur a dog.....


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

I also let my dogs have the alpo prime cuts , I add it to their dry food for Supper. I just give them each a half of can right now. They do love it and have never had any problems.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I just got in from work and I just was told Caleb was put down this morning 

2 Years old, Lymphoma and liver failure....poor poor Monkey, wasn't even my dog, but spent enough time with him to sit here balling....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I just got in from work and I just was told Caleb was put down this morning
> 
> 2 Years old, Lymphoma and liver failure....poor poor Monkey, wasn't even my dog, but spent enough time with him to sit here balling....


So sorry to hear that....


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Try plain fish, such as pollack. It can easily be prepared in the microwave.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

oh man--I know we are all really sorry this happened. That is just too young for such a good dog.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I just got in from work and I just was told Caleb was put down this morning
> 
> 2 Years old, Lymphoma and liver failure....poor poor Monkey, wasn't even my dog, but spent enough time with him to sit here balling....


That is so sad. I am very sorry for you and your friend. Our Sam is only 2..... it is awful to think that at that age they can get something so awful. They are still a big pup at that age. I hope your friend is OK? Can you go over and cry together? My condolences.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

oh I am so sorry! I know that hurt so very well!! He was so young!! You are both in my prayers!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm very sorry this happened.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry -- having lost a golden to lymphoma, the lethargy and lack of appetite sounded all too familiar, but I, too, thought he was young. Please send my condolences on to your friend. Losing a fur baby, especially so young, is terrible and very hard to understand. At least we know that Caleb is at the bridge with the rest of our angels waiting for us to come and play some day.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry. Jodie was nearly 12 when we lost her to lymphoma. How very, very sad this is for such a young dog.

Helaine


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I will pass along the thoughts and condolences. I am going to go and get her family a card today, as I can't be there for a real life hug. I am going to get up to visit her over the holidays before I leave for Florida. We're about 4 hours apart and I lived up there for the summer. My Bailey hopped up into bed with me last night, and snuggled in and all I could do was tear up, I couldn't even begin to think how much of a mess I would be, let alone Caleb at just two years old. They got Caleb after putting their 9 year old golden down, so it's been two dogs lost in just too short of a time span. 

The vet did think he was too young for all of this, that's why they did test for other options. But he was a lucky dog to have the family he did, if only for a very short period of time, they loved him to bits, anyone that met him thought that way, like with any Golden I am sure


----------

